# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Ау? Есть тут кто? Здравствуйте...

## Несуществующий №2

Я хочу отправиться в какой нибудь лес, тайгу или тундру. Можете пожалуйста подсказать что-нибудь одно и чтоб было похолоднее. Я просто в географии России не силён. Желательно чтоб туда было не слишком тяжело добираться (прилетел на самолёте, взял такси, и если надо, то пошёл пешком). Заранее спасибо.

----------


## June

Холодно в нашей стране либо на севере, либо высоко в горах типа Эльбруса, который даже летом покрыт снежной шапкой. Холодно в промышленном холодильнике и за бортом самолёта. В речке без гидрокостюма. Зимой холодно почти везде. А что с тобой случилось, почему тянет в холод?

----------


## Несуществующий №2

Я страдаю от психических заболеваний типа большой депрессии и апатии уже несколько лет из-за череды событий в моей жизни. В холод меня тянет, потому что этот способ не причиняет никакой боли, а только приятные ощущения отмирания конечностей.

----------


## Несуществующий №2

Мешает то, что моё тело потом найдут, опознают его и сообщат моим близким о случившемся

----------


## Ольга 1983

Привет. Возьми меня с собой.

----------


## Ольга 1983

Отзовись!

----------


## Скурлатий

[] Вообщем - глухомань.

----------


## Несуществующий №2

> Привет. Возьми меня с собой.


  Возьму, только давай договоримся когда.

----------


## Несуществующий №2

> если похолоднее - плато Путорана( до Норильска добраться вообще нет проблем, а там и машину можно нанять для заброски в глушь тайги...если комары не сожрут в первый же вечер, то холод обеспечен даже летом) , а если покрасивее - озеро Телецкое или Байкал...Одна девочка несколько лет назад в горах Карпат решила отшельничать, по окончании зимы ее тскелет нашли грибники, а рядом с телом - в личных вещах, удостоверение личности) Кто ж на смерть берет с собой паспорт? К Кстати, а что за события, которые сподвигли уйти от всего?


  Спасибо за помощь! К сожалению, я уже прикупил билеты в одно местечко. Меня больше всего сподвигло уйти осознание того, что для того чтобы достигнуть что-то в этой жизни нужно учиться. Учёба вызывает у меня глубокое чувство депрессии и желания совершить су. А ещё мне тупо жить надоело (знаю, что пожил достаточно и мне на свете уже делать нечего).

----------


## Aare

Что-то ты уж совсем неприлично слаб в географии, если такие вопросы задаёшь

----------


## Несуществующий №2

> а что, по-твоему достигнуть что-то в жизни - это означает иметь кучу денег, издеваться над подчиненными, кидая раз месяц рабское пособие размером в 200 - 300 баксов и называть это ЗАР.ПЛАТОЙ, и трахать секретаршу с сиськами четвертого размера????    да уж, мечта у тебя, конечно, НЕземная


  Не в коем случаи. Хотя трахать секретаршу я бы хотел... Моя мечта в жизни заключается в том, чтобы быть счастливым, вот и всё. К сожалению, я слишком ленив, чтобы её осуществить. Мне легче лечь на землю и упокоиться.

----------


## Несуществующий №2

> ты хоть когда в тайге замерзнуть соберешься, табличку над собой поставь с причиной смерти - НЕ ХОТЕЛ БЫТЬ РАБОМ, ХОТЕЛ БЫТЬ РАБОВЛАДЕЛЬЦЕМ


  Тебе я так понимаю смешно... Я не хочу быть ни рабом, ни рабовладельцем. Как я уже сказал, хочу быть счастливым.

----------


## Несуществующий №2

> Что-то ты уж совсем неприлично слаб в географии, если такие вопросы задаёшь


  Так и есть. Там где я вырос преподовали псевдогеографию. Она у меня была до седьмого класса, а потом её отменили. Географию России в школе у нас никто не учил. Всё, что мне оставалось делать, это учить географию самому, но, признаюсь, я как любой другой нелюбящий учиться ребёнок не стал сам обретать недостоющие знания.

----------


## Fakeworld11

Ты все еще жив ?

----------


## Несуществующий №2

К сожалению да.

----------


## egor

Пьяные и в +10 ночью засыпают насмерть, в трезвом виде мучительно умирать.

----------


## Несуществующий №2

> Пьяные и в +10 ночью засыпают насмерть, в трезвом виде мучительно умирать.


  Захвачу с собой бутылочку если чё.

----------


## charles_manson

Географ глобус пропил..интересно уехал этот "ученик" куда-нибудь?

----------


## Веган

..

----------


## Несуществующий №2

> Географ глобус пропил..интересно уехал этот "ученик" куда-нибудь?


  Какой ученик, я чтоли?

----------


## charles_manson

Да. Именно ты.

----------


## Чувак

Не нравится мне такой способ. Также как голодовка и повешение. Это для меня последние способы, если уже других нет.

----------


## charles_manson

> Не нравится мне такой способ. Также как голодовка и повешение. Это для меня последние способы, если уже других нет.


 Огнестрел самое то.

----------


## charles_manson

Это который уже по счету акк?

----------


## Несуществующий №2

> Да. Именно ты.


  Да, я уехал.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Я хочу отправиться в какой нибудь лес, тайгу или тундру. Можете пожалуйста подсказать что-нибудь одно и чтоб было похолоднее. Я просто в географии России не силён. Желательно чтоб туда было не слишком тяжело добираться (прилетел на самолёте, взял такси, и если надо, то пошёл пешком). Заранее спасибо.


 Зачем тайга? Можно купить большой холодильник, залезть туда и там заснуть )

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Да, я уехал.


 Вы пишите сейчас из тайги?

----------


## Несуществующий №2

> Зачем тайга? Можно купить большой холодильник, залезть туда и там заснуть )


  В холодильнике моё тело найдут, опознают и сообщат родным и близким. А в жопе мира можно провалятся долго и никому нибудет особо дела до моей личности, если найдут.

----------


## Несуществующий №2

> Вы пишите сейчас из тайги?


  Нет.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Да, я уехал.


 А куда ты уехал? И как щас на новом месте?

----------


## Несуществующий №2

> А куда ты уехал? И как щас на новом месте?


  Я уехал в Братск. Ощущение двоякое, с одной стороны хорошо, что здесь есть близкие мне люди, а с другой плохо, что не могу остаться рядом с ними.

----------


## Black Omega

ухх, привет всем?

----------


## Несуществующий №2

> ухх, привет всем?


  Привет.

----------


## Арес

Несуществующий, а российский полюс холода в Якутии рассматривал. Я сам думаю об этом, но, во-первых, больно уж дорого и тяжело тужа добираться, а, во-вторых, этой зимой у же в Иркутске много смертей. Сам очень активно думаю в этом направлении

----------


## Арес

То есть, вопрос, опять же, не в географической локации, а в твоей внутренней уверенности.

----------


## Несуществующий №2

Можно месяц не жрать и 2 зарплаты на авиабилет потратить. Итак деньги с собой в могилу не унесёшь. А здесь в Иркутске тепло, смысла мёрзнуть здесь нет. Географическая локация тоже важна, вряд ли в какой-нибудь Африке можно замёрзнуть насмерть.

----------


## Несуществующий №2

И снова здравствуйте... Я передумал умирать от переохлаждения. Посоветуйте пожалуйста какой-то вулкан куда не очень сложно добираться. Чтоб можно было долететь и недолго до него ехать/идти.

----------


## Скурлатий

В Африке тоже можно замерзнуть. У Хэмингуэя есть рассказ о замерзшем леопарде на склоне Климанджаро. Говорят, реальный случай. 
Ну а вулкан... В России это Камчатка и Курилы - добираться тяжело. Наверное проще в Италию поехать за вулканом. Вот только такая смерть - не думаю что приятная, задохнуться серными газами из фумарол... Можете попробовать дома кусочек серы спалить и понюхать. Скорее сбежите от этой вонючки, чем реально отравитесь.

----------


## Aare

В вулкан прыгать? Совсем с ума сошёл? Это плохая идея.

----------


## June

На юге и на севере Африки иногда выпадает снег. Ледник на вершине Килиманджаро почти исчез из-за вырубки лесов и изменения климата. По поводу вулканов: некоторые люди гибнут во время извержений. Говорят, иногда намеренно бросаются в лаву. Но вулканы извергаются довольно редко. Больше шансов, действительно, нанюхаться серы. Серные газы выходят из вулкана тонкими струйками, почти как пар из кипящего чайника, на месте выхода оседают какие-то белые кристаллы. Воняет такая струйка помощнее нашатыря, но погибнуть от неё вряд ли удастся.

----------

